# Ta Daaaaaaaaaaaa!



## Persephone (Nov 28, 2007)

Here is my collection of 1 paph.
It is finally in bud.
I'll try to upload a couple of photos.
I promised myself that I would buy more only after this one bloomed.
It's been almost two years!
I have no idea of 'her' identity, but will update this thread and hopefully when and if she blooms someone can help me out with ID.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 28, 2007)

*Another*

I wish I could figure out how to attach more than one photo.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 28, 2007)

:clap: congrats Persephone!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2007)

Finally!  Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 28, 2007)

*Another upload attempt*

following Heather's instructions for photobucket- even though I don't quite understand them.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 28, 2007)

It worked!
Sorry about the fuzzy photo.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 28, 2007)

That feeling of watching the first is awesome isn't it. Bravo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like you've been taking very good care of it. Definitely time for more.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Nov 28, 2007)

congratulations! slippers can be easy or they can be hard! I think it is wonderful you got it to bud!  

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2007)

Look, if you can grow african violets then paphs should be easy.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 29, 2007)

*Actually*

that's the first African Violet that I have been able to keep alive and bloom. As a matter of fact I used it to encourage my Paph to bloom, asking it if it enjoyed being shown up by an African Violet. I think I need to get more of both, and I guess that we won't be having our morning coffee at that table much longer.

It seems to have started spiking just after I placed a vase of stargazer lilies on the table. I wondered if their strong scent triggered some sort of survival mechanism in my Paph sensing competition for resources.

OK, now you know, I *do* believe that plants are sentient.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations! The first orchid I ever got to rebloom for me was a maudie type paph also. It feels so nice when you see that you finally got one to bloom! Now you had better make more room because a year from now, you will have more than 50 plants, trust me! I bet you can get that phal to bloom too if you put it somewhere that stays below 70-75 all day and night for a few weeks. Good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm in the process of killing one of the five African violets MoreWater [Ki] sent me. These are not a plant for a compulsive waterer!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 30, 2007)

eric, let them dry out. Even the ones I have in s/h i let the reservoir get dry before I water again


----------



## Persephone (Dec 1, 2007)

*African Violet success....*

I water it about once per week. Keep it in a deep saucer and put the water in the saucer. I use African Violet food each time I water. The table that is sits on is in a bay that has the larger window facing south. There _*is*_ an old maple tree outside so none of the plants get burned.


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations. Now open, open, open..........


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2007)

DukeBoxer said:


> eric, let them dry out. Even the ones I have in s/h i let the reservoir get dry before I water again



Thanx, now where's that gecko?


----------



## Corbin (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Persephone (Dec 18, 2007)

*It's coming!*

Here are a few shots of Persephone opening. Can anyone tell me what it is?
This is the one that I bought two years ago without a tag. OK, so maybe I threw it out or something. Please pardon the lack of photographic talent...I'm just learning and please indulge all the baby pictures.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2007)

It is beautiful watever species it is... you will see...


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 19, 2007)

Is it cold in your house? It looks like it is wearing a hood with ear flaps.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! 
A few more days and it will open more. 
It looks like it's going to be very pretty. 
We may not be able to ID it, but whoever posted earlier
that you should make more room was right. 

You've done GREAT!

Craig 

ps....the pictures are nice too.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 23, 2007)

*Well she's finally opened.....*

Now maybe someone can clue me in to what she is... *Please!*

oops - attachments didn't work - I'll try again - forgot my photobucket account name...


----------



## Persephone (Dec 23, 2007)

Let's try this again!

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc302/madam_mossfern/Persephone4009.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc302/madam_mossfern/Persephone4008.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc302/madam_mossfern/Persephone4006.jpg

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc302/madam_mossfern/Persephone4005.jpg


_*Some day I'll learn how to focus the camera.*_


----------



## paphreek (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice colors. I also like the very tall stem!:clap:


----------



## Persephone (Dec 23, 2007)

*But...but...but......*

What is it?
What could be the possible taxonomy?
I know that it can only be a guess, but it's got to be more specific than a paph.

It's a Maudiae..right?

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2007)

Your guess is probably as good as anyones. You might go to:
http://slipperorchids.info/paphspecies/index.html
and look though the photos. You'll see several that could be parents.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 23, 2007)

*Wow!*

I didn't realize that was here.
Thank you!

:clap:

Now I can figure out what I want to get next.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2007)

Your "Maudiae" type of flower reminds me of a plant I had a few years ago, called Raisin Jack. The cross is of Paph sukhakulii (species) by Gloriosum (man-made hybrid). This crossing tended to through "spots" into the dorsel, similar to your flower/plant. I would say most Raisin Jacks have narrower dorsel sepals then yours. So your plant could have come from Rasisn Jack but unlikely a striaght R Jack. Have you gone back to the place of purchase and ask, they may have records or start looking in the web for hybrids that have Raisin Jack as a parent.

Good Luck,

Rick


----------



## Persephone (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Rick,

I got it at the NY Botanical gardens two years ago. When I went to the Orchid show there last year, they couldn't help me out. But the information you gave me is certainly a big help. Now that I have proven to myself that I can keep a slipper alive, I'm ready to purchase a few more. 

Thank you.

Teena


----------



## TheLorax (Dec 31, 2007)

> Now that I have proven to myself that I can keep a slipper alive, I'm ready to purchase a few more.


 Uh oh, you do realize a few will turn into quite a few, right?


----------

